# why do people buy mk2 TT's if they are so bad



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

We have just taken delivery of a 2.0t Stronic TT, it is a lovely car, different to our mk1 Having bought one, I looked at the Mk2 forum on this website and if I was as happy as some of the miserable b*s*a*ds that have placed threads/replies I would have committed suicide months ago, and perhaps they should. They moan about everything, if you read threads they must have bought them to moan, an expensive way to moan moaN MOAN.

If you believe them Audi.The dealer the cars are all rubbish, nothing works, if a newbie sticks their head up to ask what to them is an important question, they are immediately shotdown and disrespected.
what a welcome to the TT forum.

Where has the friendly spirit gone from whence this forum started.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

You wanna see what its like on Scooby net

     

ps Enjoy your new car


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

GRANNY said:


> If you believe them Audi.The dealer the cars are all rubbish, nothing works, if a newbie sticks their head up to ask what to them is an important question, they are immediately shotdown and disrespected.
> what a welcome to the TT forum.
> 
> Where has the friendly spirit gone from whence this forum started.


But they're nowhere near as bad as all the people moaning about how "things aren't as good here as they used to be"



FWIW (being serious now), I agree completely with you.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

MK II are really terrible. That is why I never bought one and went straight to the Cayman S.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

I just think the mk2 didn't live up to peoples high expectations. And to be honest, that lot on the mk2 forum are an anal lot. 
Thats not a dig.
Its a fact.
:-*


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

what is this, sweeping generalisation day??


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The few times I have ventured into the Mk2 forum it has always felt like a lot of the forums that I looked at before joining this one in that it isn't at all welcoming and there are always people ready to jump down your throat at the slightest provocation. I was also surprised at the number of people who I have never seen post anywhere else. It really did feel like a completely different place :? .

I didn't buy a Mk2 because it didn't feel as special as either of my Mk1s and I'd also got very tired with the attitude of my local Audi dealer.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

steveh said:


> The few times I have ventured into the Mk2 forum it has always felt like a lot of the forums that I looked at before joining this one in that it isn't at all welcoming and there are always people ready to jump down your throat at the slightest provocation. I was also surprised at the number of people who I have never seen post anywhere else. It really did feel like a completely different place :? .
> 
> I didn't buy a Mk2 because it didn't feel as special as either of my Mk1s and I'd also got very tired with the attitude of my local Audi dealer.


New generation of whippersnappers


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > The few times I have ventured into the Mk2 forum it has always felt like a lot of the forums that I looked at before joining this one in that it isn't at all welcoming and there are always people ready to jump down your throat at the slightest provocation. I was also surprised at the number of people who I have never seen post anywhere else. It really did feel like a completely different place :? .
> ...


There a few older whippersnappers on there as well :wink: .


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> MK II are really terrible. That is why I never bought one and went straight to the Cayman S.


What a really helpful statement. Thanks for taking the time and effort to pen that V.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

vlastan said:


> MK II are really terrible. That is why I never bought one and went straight to the Cayman S.


you bought that even before the mark II was official

How are you V anyway ?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Moaning minnies, the lot of them. My Mk2 is SOoooo much better than my last car.......

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/exotic_car1.jpg

:lol:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

It's alright if you just remember that the 2.0T is so much better than the V6.

Sorry i meant the V6 is so much better than the 2.0T..... :roll: :roll: :roll:

FFS it's all got a little boring now. What started as an informative post has once again descended into the mire of 2.0T -vs- 3.2.

THEY'RE DIFFERENT CARS FFS. Everyone had a choice and bought the model they preferred. If that's so much of a problem for people, piss off to a different forum where it's not in your face...


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Johnnywb said:


> It's alright if you just remember that the 2.0T is so much better than the V6.
> 
> Sorry i meant the V6 is so much better than the 2.0T..... :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


I agree with what he said. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Where's Bryn when you need him? :lol:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

GRANNY said:


> We have just taken delivery of a 2.0t Stronic TT, it is a lovely car, different to our mk1 Having bought one, I looked at the Mk2 forum on this website and if I was as happy as some of the miserable b*s*a*ds that have placed threads/replies I would have committed suicide months ago, and perhaps they should. They moan about everything, if you read threads they must have bought them to moan, an expensive way to moan moaN MOAN.
> 
> If you believe them Audi.The dealer the cars are all rubbish, nothing works, if a newbie sticks their head up to ask what to them is an important question, they are immediately shotdown and disrespected.
> what a welcome to the TT forum.
> ...


Glad i bought my Mk2 before looking on the Mk2 forum-even though i've had a fair few problems with it i still love it-and yes i agree there seems to be a lot of fucking idiots patrolling those pages.
Had the pleasure of meeting Bryn(Mk2 owner and forum member)recently,went to have a listen to his Milltek-really nice bloke,petrolhead and general TT enthusiast.
So there are good people on the Mk2 forum,just stick with it and dont let the tossers win through.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Sadly the friendly spirit seems to be disappearing. Having spent what is now a large amount of time here, what's also apparent is that it's the same protaganists over and over again, starting the same arguments.

I thought we were over the whole engine thing, but apparently not. No doubt when a 2.0TSFI Q comes out they'll move on to argue about whether the Quattro is worth it (someone will helpfully point out that it is in fact a Haldex system and therefore not a real 4wd system, jsut in case anyone was in doubt) and we'll go around in circles for months.

The silver lining will be that they'll bog off and stop slagging the V6 off, so at least i can continue in peace, rather than feeling frustrated. I'm sure anyone who comes here now (like i did months ago) looking for useful input and advice about the Mk2 before thy buy one, must just think sod this, i'll go and buy a Brera instead. At least over there they all agree that the GTA will be the best Brera, we can't even agree on what sodding engine a TTS should have.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Bottom line is all cars suck! I just bought a new MV Agusta F4 1000 R 1+1 in AGO red/silver 

Only 174 HP though...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

marcusgilbert said:


> Moaning minnies, the lot of them. My Mk2 is SOoooo much better than my last car.......
> 
> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/exotic_car1.jpg
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
That's super!!!!! Can I buy it


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Moaning minnies, the lot of them. My Mk2 is SOoooo much better than my last car.......
> ...


Not for sale, but I will trade it. What have you?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

marcusgilbert said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > marcusgilbert said:
> ...


See my avatar :wink:


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Lime green moss interior?

And detailing by Alan Titmarsh.

Love it.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> Bottom line is all cars suck! I just bought a new MV Agusta F4 1000 R 1+1 in AGO red/silver
> 
> Only 174 HP though...


Well said that man! :lol: :lol:

I actually like the new tt.
I understand and appreciate that the mk1 will no doubt become/is a classic design but I always move on to pastures new!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Those mk II peeps may well moan moan moan but some are on their second and third also  :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Think you will find the cars aren't the problem, its Audi or the dealers - same as the MKI.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

redsi72 said:


> now lowered 50mm using 6 x 20kg bags of post mix


Loving the addition to your signature. Lowered suspension using post mix! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

marcusgilbert said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > now lowered 50mm using 6 x 20kg bags of post mix
> ...


Yes i see him go past in his white van pimped up with a bag of sand :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Think you will find the cars aren't the problem, its Audi or the dealers - same as the MKI.


And the owners :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Think you will find the cars aren't the problem, its Audi or the dealers - same as the MKI.
> ...


Now, now missus - please don't generalise. That would be like saying ALL girlies like pink! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

marcusgilbert said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I DO  8)


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Never! Really? Are you sure, Dotti? I would never of guessed that (he says with FRIENDLY sarcasm) :wink:

BTW - I am a fully paid up member of the TT Mk2 loving fan club. After 950 miles, I can honestly say - it's the best car I've ever owned. ......Hmm, I suppose I'd better caveate that with - so far! Don't want to disappoint you by removing the possibility that I might become a Mk2 whinger in the future 
:roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

marcusgilbert said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > marcusgilbert said:
> ...


Ahhh, based on that comment  when are you going to order a replacement then?  :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I must admit, there doesn't seem to be the sense of camaraderie on the MKII Forum as there is on the MKI.

If the MKI was the same as the MKII is now, I don't think I'd have hung around for five years.

Shame really as I'm interested to see how people's experiences are going with the MKII, but I just don't want to trawl through all the arguments and bickering. :?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Kell said:


> I must admit, there doesn't seem to be the sense of camaraderie on the MKII Forum as there is on the MKI.


Hi Kell, how are you doing ... been ages since I've seen you post on here ... really missed you mate ... how's life ... whatcha been up to ... what's happening at the weekend ...

feel better now? :wink:

I'm with you though on the bickering.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

steveh said:


> The few times I have ventured into the Mk2 forum it has always felt like a lot of the forums that I looked at before joining this one in that it isn't at all welcoming and there are always people ready to jump down your throat at the slightest provocation. I was also surprised at the number of people who I have never seen post anywhere else. It really did feel like a completely different place :?


Completely agree with you on this Steve 

I was going to post a new thread on this but here seems a very appropriate place....

Apart from the odd few (mainly those who've been on the MKI forum for a while and/or have had an original TT) there seems to be very little enthusiasm from MKII owners to come to meets, etc. I've had a few MKII's come to my Bucks meets but they were all MKI owners before (except one but he only came to about 20 minutes of one meet and he had several whinges on the MKII forum IIRC!).

Take the Poole meet for example...over 22 cars coming from the Forum but only 1 MKII :?

Another example - Mark posted about the Audi website now showing a link to info on EvenTT07 on the front page, this was posted in both the MKI and MKII forums - the MKI thread was met mainly with praise but the MKII one with derision :roll: :?

Like Kell said, I'm just not feeling the camaraderie that has kept me here and driving a TT for so long.

Come on MKII owners - please don't think you are above such things - there is much to be had from the social side of all TT ownership - no matter how new or old


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Take the Poole meet for example...over 22 cars coming from the Forum but only 1 MKII :?


That's probably about the "right" ratio given the number of mk1s & mk2s on the road, although I would have thought more mk2 owners would have wanted to attend to show off their new cars :?



NaughTTy said:


> Come on MKII owners - please don't think you are above such things - there is much to be had from the social side of all TT ownership - no matter how new or old


Last local meet that I went to, there were 3 Mk2s, outnumbering the mk1s! Though I don't get along to all monthly meets (I'm working too hard to pay for the car!).

I've never been into the mk1 forum - I don't have one, and never did - so can't comment on what that's like. I did find the mk2 forum quite friendly and really helpful when I was speccing my car, and I still think it's a useful place to be.

However, I am probably guilty as charged ("_there are always people ready to jump down your throat at the slightest provocation_"), generally when someone else asks the same ****ing question that's been asked (and answered) 20 times before. But perhaps I'm just old, grumpy and intolerant.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

> Like Kell said, I'm just not feeling the camaraderie that has kept me here and driving a TT for so long.


I dont think the forum keeps many if any driving a car, its just a side to ownership, hence the other marques. However if you dont partake, how can you feel anything towards the MKII forum?

If you only venture to the forum on infrequent occasions it is like saying all football fans are hooligans because some are in the news for it at that point in time.

Im sure posts about how bad a forum is 'in your opinion' does nothing to promote the forum or ownership of the MKII. Maybe moderation by owners is what is needed. Im not aware of a single MKII owner having mod status for that forum.

On the meets comment I have attended only one or maybe two meets since ive have a MKII, but i dont go because i have a MKII, rather than a MKI. I dont go because i'm normally traveling on the day they are held. My personal circumstances have also changed since i had the MKI and i now have a 5 month old child that i like to see after working away during the week.

I'd like to end by saying on the positive side that not a single question or thread goes unanswered by someone regardless of topic, so the forum servers its very purpose. ie the sharing of experiences and or knowledge about a platform they drive. I also spent many many hours the other day trawling the forum, my emails from Audi to put together the history of the MKII for nutts to publish on the forum. So to say we (we being MKII owners) dont have a spirit towards the car, or the forums is not correct - i dont need the info, i have it! but I'm prepared to put my time in to help others.

So how about helping to build, rather than knocking or poking fun at it?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> > Like Kell said, I'm just not feeling the camaraderie that has kept me here and driving a TT for so long.
> 
> 
> I dont think the forum keeps many if any driving a car, its just a side to ownership, hence the other marques. However if you dont partake, how can you feel anything towards the MKII forum?
> ...


I wasn't knocking anyone in particular - especially not you as I said..._"Apart from the odd few (mainly those who've been on the MKI forum for a while and/or have had an original TT)"_ It's just a general feeling I get from organising meets, etc.

My post was more of a general concern than a knocking. Yes I know there are a lot less MKII owners (Tony's comment) but it's the general lack of interest when I do post about meets, and the fact that I have to post in the MKII forum itself to gain any interest as most MKII newcomers to the Forums NEVER look outside that room (Several have admitted as such).

Also, I'm not an infrequent visitor - I read nearly all the threads on the MKII forum - I just don't post on many :wink:

Good point about the Mods though Tosh - perhaps there should be a regular MKII poster in the list for that room - or better, the whole Forum.

Finally - I really do believe that if I hadn't found this Forum that I may well have moved on from the car by now. Along with the TTOC, it has added a major role and interest to my life (sad, I know) and enhanced the ownership experience.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wasn't posting at anyone, just putting the opposite side of the coin so to speak and asking for general acceptance and shared responsibility for the whole forum.

One person can't make much difference easily, a group can though.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> One person can't make much difference easily, a group can though.


Showaddywaddy?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > One person can't make much difference easily, a group can though.
> ...


 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Was thinking more like Spice Girls, else Pretenders
Girl Power!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > The few times I have ventured into the Mk2 forum it has always felt like a lot of the forums that I looked at before joining this one in that it isn't at all welcoming and there are always people ready to jump down your throat at the slightest provocation. I was also surprised at the number of people who I have never seen post anywhere else. It really did feel like a completely different place :?
> ...


Give it time. The MKII is still very new. I've been a member of the forum for a few months, but a TT owner for just a few weeks. I'm guessing that most of the early-adopters of the MKII are previous MKI owners, so that would explain your comment above.
Maybe the Donnington event will kick-start the interest in attending events as people will have to meet others face-to-face. One of the down-sides of electronic communication mediums is the depersonalization that can occur (evidenced by some of the misunderstandings and bickering). I'm booked for the EvenTT and looking forward to the track session - and to mixing with other TTOC folk.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> ............ One of the down-sides of electronic communication mediums is the depersonalization that can occur (evidenced by some of the misunderstandings and bickering). I'm booked for the EvenTT and looking forward to the track session - and to mixing with other TTOC folk.


Spot on Marcus! I know from my own experience both on the forum and in life generally. Meeting people face to face helps to put perspective into their words. We all have different ways of saying things and sometimes this can be misconstrued.

Re MK IIer's not attending events, it might be because many of us are still bloody waiting for our cars! :lol:

For me, the advice I have received (and have since passed on) has saved me literally Â£000's. And the forum helped me to make the right decisions about spec etc (Again Tosh - thanks for the iPOD posts for example)

So let's let the MkII Forum settle down as it will, and we all need to avoid the temptation to react to the mindless [email protected]'s who seem hell bent on provoking others without ever actually adding or giving anything to the community at large (I think they are called parasites)

Oh "gosh" just realised that I have posted in another room and the world has not come to an end


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I'd go to a mkII 3.2 V6 quattro meet. :roll:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

vagman said:


> I'd go to a mkII 3.2 V6 quattro meet. :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

vagman said:


> I'd go to a mkII 3.2 V6 quattro meet. :roll:


You've never been to any of ours.

Though we don't tend to invite the silver cars ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd noticed! - vagman you can come to the one me and rebel go to.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

That'll be the one just off the 'ring'road then. :lol: 
.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> For me, the advice I have received (and have since passed on) has saved me literally *Â£000's*.


What? nuffin' ? really? :lol: 
.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> That'll be the one just off the 'ring'road then. :lol:
> .


I hear he likes rings. :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Ooooh, the scary Flame Room ! 

Dunno about the rest of you guys, but I like all TTs, Mk 1 and Mk11, never had the chance to own a Mk1 but stepped up with the Mk11 - same bloody divide exists with MINIs, BMWs , look at the E46 and E90 M3 debates - its natural - change hurts , in all sorts of ways, but in general life moves on and the dust settles.

We all just have to read between the lines, and make the best use of the forum - maybe we need a thread in the Mk1 forum for Mk11 owners to pop in and vice versa !


----------



## ays128 (Oct 28, 2006)

My first post outside the mk2 forum!

As a noob i allways found kmpowell pretty intimidating. Can't get the image of being fed to pigs out of my head.

After reading many of his and rebels verbal jousts, how rebel has survived is beyond me.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

That's because i often listen to the lyric's from destiny child ....

But i think the MK2 forum has a more mixed group off people from different country's, and therefor it will be difficult to get a group like on the MK1 forum.

Personaly i'm glad, because i think the MK1 forum is one big group of sissy's ROFL
They talk a lot of crap abouth bling-bling-stuf and "pimp my ride" stuf
Maybe after 5 year's we will have a "Bling-bling" section on the MK2 forum...if so, i will vote LEG for Moderator.

second...

We need moderator's who drive a MK2 on the MK2 forum
I voted for Toshiba. Because he did a lot off good stuff fot the Mk2 forum, from day one. An because i think he is good looking... :wink:

last...

abouth Kev -kmpowell.... finaly he see's the light and dropped the Golf and goes for a MK2. Everybody has to learn some time...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rebel said:


> if so, i will vote LEG for Moderator.


Best not Rob, I would introduce an intelligence test for membership and I would miss you.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > if so, i will vote LEG for Moderator.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > if so, i will vote LEG for Moderator.
> ...


You mean that you'd fail your own test


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Well, as the mod I'm not sure that makes sense does it Tony? Dont worry though, I wouldnt introduce a wit and humour test so you're safe m8. :wink:


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

ays128 said:


> My first post outside the mk2 forum!
> 
> As a noob i allways found kmpowell pretty intimidating. Can't get the image of being fed to pigs out of my head.
> 
> After reading many of his and rebels verbal jousts, how rebel has survived is beyond me.





Rebel said:


> That's because i often listen to the lyric's from destiny child ....


What, Independant Woman?.....Yeah i love that tune too... :wink:

But then again, i got a thing for Lucy Lui too 

The Mark II Forum is going through it's pubescent stage, that all.

Those who buy new, are fully aware of warranty issues and the like, so are less likely to mod, except for a brave few. But then again, most mod's have been only been limitedly tested too.

Also, most who want a mk 1 have got it (c'mon it has been 9 years)....whereas, most who want their mk 2 havent, its inevitable there will be different needs on both forums.

At the end of the day, it's not nice to hear out with the old and in with the new....or old is best..... or on paper your fast, but we're a better drive...etc....but that's life...to each, there own......

....could be worst.....could be a Skoda....oh damn it, that's part of VAG too....are we no longer doing "skip on wheels" joke?......sorry.....ok err a err a Lada then. 

oh....Vote Tosh for Mod...
[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > That'll be the one just off the 'ring'road then. :lol:
> ...


Rings, do I hear RINGS


----------

